# Rail Car at Oden, Michigan



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

This car was used to deliver fingerling trout stream side in Michigan. Very state of the art for its time.

http://www.michigan.gov/images/odenrailcar_62608_7.JPG

Bob


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Bob do you have anymore info on this operation? Interesting that the fish could be delivered to lakeside by rail. Pete


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

The display is a static historical exhibit at a state fish hatchery. The car was used in the 30's, I believe to bring fish to some of the streams in Michigan. 

You may be able to get more info online by searching the Oden fish hatchery site. Not to leave anything out here, but they sure do raise a butt load of trout there. Too bad one can't drop a line in the pools. lol

Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

There are plenty of trout in Michigan. We've got hatcheries all over the place. Caught a couple over the 4th of July (+ a couple smallmouth bass and a sunfish)

Here's a more detailed link about the hatchery operation, etc.

592,000+ Brown trout and ~293,000 Rainbow trout were "planted" in Michigan in 2008 alone from just this hatchery.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10364_28277-22423--,00.html

I highly recommend the Pine River. It is deep but not terribly wide - fairly swift waters driving the fish to rest in eddys behind logs, etc. Fun stuff.


----------

